# Uses for frame that's beyond repair???



## Boris (Mar 11, 2014)

I've got a bent bicycle frame that's beyond repair. Does anyone have any suggestions on ways to use any of the tubing as a tool for making repairs to other bikes? Just thought I'd ask before sending it to the scrapper.


----------



## Duchess (Mar 11, 2014)

Is it lugged? Maybe you could save the lugs?


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 11, 2014)

Any pics? How bad is it? How bout donor parts for a complete custom frame? Use the head tube, BB,dropouts etc & build around them. Thinking of doing that someday to build a super-size frame for myself.


----------



## Boris (Mar 11, 2014)

Removed Post.


----------



## DJ Bill (Mar 11, 2014)

Lets, see... Truing stands, chairs, tables, Saw a really nice bike work stand made out of a junk frame once.. Ichi Bikes in Des Moines has all sorts of shelves, hangers,  and seats, etc. made of old frames, even out of exerciser frames.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 11, 2014)

I have a few frames with various headtube sizes and have considered using them to offer fork straightening services with my fork bending tool.
As for you Dave, I just don't know...maybe fabricating a Cheetos bike or donating them to the gender bender dude.
Chris


----------



## bricycle (Mar 11, 2014)

show us pics, maybe someone can fix it. There are alot of talented folks on here.....


----------



## vincev (Mar 11, 2014)

Look online.You can make some kool artwork from bike frames.


----------



## Boris (Mar 11, 2014)

I hope that you will be able to see what I'm talking about, as I have taken a straight on (but crappy) photo. I do suppose it could be saved with a whole lot of work, but I was very concerned about keeping the paint intact. The downtube has taken a hit pushing it hard towards the drive side, taking the head tube with it. One of the cantilevers took a separate hit, also pushing it to that one side. Surprising though, that none of the welds are cracked or appear to show any signs of stress. Fork is wonky too, but I know that would be an easy fix.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 11, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> I hope that you will be able to see what I'm talking about, as I have taken a straight on (but crappy) photo. I do suppose it could be saved with a whole lot of work, but I was also concerned about keeping the paint intact. The downtube has taken a hit pushing it hard towards the drive side, taking the head tube with it. One of the cantilevers took a separate hit, also pushing it to that one side. Surprising though, that none of the welds are cracked or appear to show any signs of stress. Fork is wonky too, but I know that would be an easy fix.
> 
> View attachment 142047 View attachment 142048




Marko im sure that can be fixed...


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 11, 2014)

Good one to practice on.


----------



## vincev (Mar 11, 2014)

Dave,I would remove bottom bracket ,lay it on its side .Put 2x4 under the BB and headtube.Get a large C clamp or adjustable pipe clamp and put on the down tube and bend it back in place.should not be very hard to get back in line.Then straighten the fork.


----------



## Boris (Mar 11, 2014)

vincev said:


> Dave,I would remove bottom bracket ,lay it on its side .Put 2x4 under the BB and headtube.Get a large C clamp or adjustable pipe clamp and put on the down tube and bend it back in place.should not be very hard to get back in line.Then straighten the fork.




Where's the punchline? Seriously though, as you and alw suggest, I'll take this to class and give it the good ol' college try. It really is pretty bad, but I don't have anything more to lose at this point. Thank you! I posted this thread initially out of frustration at the amount of money and time spent before I realized the problem.


----------



## Duck (Mar 11, 2014)

Opinions were sought here, so I'll add mine; That would be a fairly easy and inexpensive frame to replace, and if I read this right, you don't need it for anything anyway. It would be a fair amount of work to get it factory straight again (if even possible, at all) If it were mine, it would go on "The Pile" until if and when I realized a use for it- I never scrap anything, and therefore have never regretted having done so, at a later date. Lived to be 100 and never did find a use for it? Yeah? Sooo, what's your point? Have fun at the circus, Dave...


----------



## Boris (Mar 11, 2014)

Duck said:


> and if I read this right, you don't need it for anything anyway.



...well, it was a complete original bike, so I was kinda' thinkin' it woulda' looked good if it coulda' kinda' stayed that way!


----------



## Duck (Mar 11, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> ...well, it was a complete original bike, so I was kinda' thinkin' it woulda' looked good if it coulda' kinda' stayed that way!



 In that case then, in my opinion, Vince nailed it- I'd think that to what he said, I'd add that you will probably discover that you'll need to pass a length of pipe through the neck of the frame, and  give it a judicious, well leveraged, twist to keep everything semi in plane...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 11, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> ...well, it was a complete original bike, so I was kinda' thinkin' it woulda' looked good if it coulda' kinda' stayed that way!




The fork is the thing bent right?.. The frame looks ok to me?!


----------



## Boris (Mar 11, 2014)

Duck said:


> In that case then, in my opinion, Vince nailed it- I'd think that to what he said, I'd add that you will probably discover that you'll need to pass a length of pipe through the neck of the frame, and  give it a judicious, well leveraged, twist to keep everything semi in plane...




Thank you I will do this (if needed) after the clamp pressure thing that Vince mentioned. I will need to be mindful of the welds.


----------



## Boris (Mar 11, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> The fork is the thing bent right?.. The frame looks ok to me?!




The downtube has a dent where it looks like it was hit by a car and really bent way out of whack. I'm going to try Vince's approach and Duck's if needed.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 11, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> The downtube has a dent where it looks like it was hit by a car and really bent way out of whack. I'm going to try Vince's approach and Duck's if needed.




Dave, I recommend going to rivercity cycles.. I think thats the name.. Could be thinking of another shop in dt ptown.. They can help you fix that.


----------



## vincev (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm betting that bike was in a garage and someone backed their car into it.That is why paint didnt get damaged.


----------



## Boris (Mar 11, 2014)

vincev said:


> I'm betting that bike was in a garage and someone backed their car into it.That is why paint didnt get damaged.




That's my thought too!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 12, 2014)

*dont scrap it....*

It can be repaired...like Vince said....its like reversing the damage that's gonna get this one back to its true alignment....most bike shops have tool and aligning tools to check for trueness....of all its angles....or it isn't a true bike shop


----------

